# orbea gain f35 2020



## andripopa13 (18 Sep 2019)

Hi everybody! I am new here. I have an Orbea Gain F35 2020 and would like to buy an second charging adaptor to leave at work. 
I looked for similar charging adaptors online, but I am strugleling to mach the connector type. Just from pictures it is not very clear. 
Could any of you guide me towards understanding what type of conector I need?

Thank you!


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 Sep 2019)

Do you mean the charger and connector plug to bike? AFIK the Orbea connector is specific to Orbea, and not available elsewhere


----------



## andripopa13 (19 Sep 2019)

Thanks for the reply. Are you aware of an adapter for other types of connectors? Or a wiering diagram for the power socket?
I have found a charger with same spects put different connector. I consider DIY-ing a little bit.


----------



## Scaleyback (19 Sep 2019)

andripopa13 said:


> Hi everybody! I am new here. I have an Orbea Gain F35 2020 and would like to buy an second charging adaptor to leave at work.
> I looked for similar charging adaptors online, but I am strugleling to mach the connector type. Just from pictures it is not very clear.
> Could any of you guide me towards understanding what type of conector I need?
> 
> Thank you!



There looks to be a couple listed on ebay, going to cost you around £100.00 upwards it seems ?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Orbea-La...617589?hash=item5b4b13dfb5:g:nrcAAOSwYFdc5TxO


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 Sep 2019)

The Orbea price is £89.10 (free p+p) (link above). You don't need to buy the mains cable from them (mains socket to charger) as it is a standard UK type easily available (and much cheaper!)


----------

